# Damon Stoudamire next?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

After Dawson gave him a tour of the Toyota Center today, front office giving him royal treatment and a strong recommendation by McGrady, it seems inevitable. Stoudamire has been saying this is where he wants to go for who knows how long now. 

With Swift, Yao, Howard and Mutombo (will be resigned) in our frontcourt, I think Dawson will focus on our wing positions and PG. I've never liked Stoudamire, mainly because he can't run anything close to an offensive set, but it would be nice to have shooters like him alongside McGrady. It also pretty much spells the end of Wesley's career as a Rocket. Sura isn't so vulnerable now, since he hasn't had any knee trouble lately and is an amazing rebounder for his position. 

We also have expiring deadweight like Moochie Norris and Charlie Ward that we need to get rid of. I don't think Barry will be brought back unless we can pull off some 2 for 1 or 3 for 1 deals this offseason.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like T-Mac is our GM 

well, I dunno, I just hope Mighty Mouse can play like he did back in the Toronto days... let's see where this develops.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

for the LLE sure... more than that, it begins to offbalance the awsomeness of getting Stro for cheap.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

WHY?? What is he thinking? This pothead will jump into JVG's doghouse quick and we'll have to trade him.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

at least he can throw entry passes


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i guess im the only rocket fan who is real happy about mightymouse, i hope he comes and i think he will help us out of the yao ming and tmac double teams


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i just realized though how old he is, not to good how long do yall think he will put up good to decent numbers


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't like this idea for Houston. Who knows, maybe Damon Stoudamire would take much better shots and be a much more efficient offensive player while playing with T-Mac and Yao, but Damon has always had the need to dribble the ball a lot and chunk up bad shots. Plus he doesn't have a very good defensive reputation. If Jon Barry isn't going to be back though, it would be a better signing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not too keen on this. I don't think he's the sort of point guard we need. Like Koko said, Stoudamire has a tendency to overdribble, and he's a poor defender. Also, he shoots at less than 40% from the field. He can, however, hit the three.

I'll really miss Wesley and Barry if they're not with us next season.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

He's just another 2 guard with a 1s body. Im tired of them!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

sherwin said:


> He's just another 2 guard with a 1s body. Im tired of them!!


well what pure poinr guard do you suggest we go after


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't like this idea for Houston. Who knows, maybe Damon Stoudamire would take much better shots and be a much more efficient offensive player while playing with T-Mac and Yao, but Damon has always had the need to dribble the ball a lot and chunk up bad shots. Plus he doesn't have a very good defensive reputation. If Jon Barry isn't going to be back though, it would be a better signing.


If Damon plays like he did the last few years in Portland, it'll be terrible for the Rockets. If McGrady continues to handle the ball, pick-and-roll, and Damon just spots up, then it will work out.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd love to see MIghty Mouse a Rocket, but we'll probly need a miracle to pull that off... he made 17.2 mil last season, and several other teams are after a PG. It will be a gamble. The TMac trade was a huge one, and it worked out just fine. Stro is another gamble - similar to TMac's situation where he was maligned in his old team, let's hope he will find the right fit and take the team higher. If we manage to get MM, he will have to change his game and really distribute the ball. Who knows if he'll be the final piece to the puzzle, or the straw that broke the camel's back in terms of breaking up a good team chemistry by jacking up his own shots.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm for this move. I've always been a fan of Damon's dispite some of the bonehead (or pothead) type moves he has pulled in the past. I think in an winning enviornment such as the Rockets have he can pull it together and fill the hole at the point.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

We have enough shooters on this team (especially if we get Barry back) so we dont need Damon unless he can play under control and pass the ball


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

houst-mac said:


> We have enough shooters on this team (especially if we get Barry back) so we dont need Damon unless he can play under control and pass the ball


Sadly, none of our "shooters" can consistently knock down shots.


----------



## Molesting Basketball (Jul 14, 2005)

Damon never had the Chance to play next to a Superstar.

The best players he ever played with were Rasheed Wallace and Isaiah Rider, who are by no means franchise players or superstars.

Now he has the Chance to play with Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady, who are the best players that Damon will ever play with plus he'll play under Jeff Van Gundy, who will exactly define Stoudamire's role on the team.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Sadly, none of our "shooters" can consistently knock down shots.


Might be so but i still duobt his attitude to play in winning team and be third option in offense


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

if u dont get him it will end up being sum1 like jason williams or derek fisher in a trade for ur exp. contracts cuz there arent very many cheapish pgs on the trading block


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Sadly, none of our "shooters" can consistently knock down shots.


Barry can!


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Sadly, none of our "shooters" can consistently knock down shots.


that's because a "shooter" that can consistently knock down shot are named Ray Allen, Joe Johnson, Michael Redd, etc, i don't think a shooter that can consistently knock down shots will take the kinda pay like Barry or James, you get what you paid for


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> if u dont get him it will end up being sum1 like jason williams or derek fisher in a trade for ur exp. contracts cuz there arent very many cheapish pgs on the trading block


i dont mind willams so much as fisher but i say we go for it, he wants to be here and he knows his career wont last alot longer, plus he can take care of the ball give it to tmac or yao and get open for a shot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> that's because a "shooter" that can consistently knock down shot are named Ray Allen, Joe Johnson, Michael Redd, etc, i don't think a shooter that can consistently knock down shots will take the kinda pay like Barry or James, you get what you paid for


you're partially right - the guys u named can create their own shots though. Guys like Sura and Wesley can't knock down their jumpers even if they're wide open! When Pike was with us we thought we had one of the better shooters in the game, but for some reason our "shooters" don't seem to be able to hit their shots.

Call me crazy but I'd like to see a Kyle Korver or Wally Sczerbiak on our team. And I hope Head can step in and knock down some jumpers for us as well.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> you're partially right - the guys u named can create their own shots though. Guys like Sura and Wesley can't knock down their jumpers even if they're wide open! When Pike was with us we thought we had one of the better shooters in the game, but for some reason our "shooters" don't seem to be able to hit their shots.
> 
> Call me crazy but I'd like to see a Kyle Korver or Wally Sczerbiak on our team. And I hope Head can step in and knock down some jumpers for us as well.


i think korver is nice cuz he is pretty consistent, not sure how much he's making, but Sczerbiak is not better than Barry, he's pretty streaky too, and isn't he making a load of money too, not sure what he's salary is. but my point is that if you are exceptionally good at something in the NBA, you will get paid, may it be defense, rebounding, shooting, so kinda hard to get a pure shooter for cheap, cuz every team could use one of them, just like when the offseason start, we were talking about how much we need PF who can rebound, block, run, low post defense, young, be tough, AND hit the mid-range jumper, if you go to other teams thread, i think you will find someone there posting a similar wish list.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The Rockets just better hope Damon doesn't ballhog and doesn't clash with JVG. His attitude's gonna have to change though. Easier said than done, but I have a feeling that this might be a good signing for them. I'd like to see Damon turn it around and contribute for the Rockets.


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm a big believer in the adaptability of Arizona perimeter players such as Terry, Arenas, Jefferson, Iguodala. I think that Stoudamire will do his best to fulfill whatever role is set out for him, be it scorer, set-up man, what have you.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I agree with houst-mac, we have enough offense depending on who is in the game at any given moment. JVG is all about the "D". terry2damp mentioned Derek Fisher. Derek plays great "D" and is a capable PG. Rockets should consider this:

1. Resign Jon Barry at the SG.
2. Try and acquire Derek Fisher at the PG for one of our other quards or expiring contracts.
3. Try and acquire Ruben Patterson at the SF for one of our other quards or expiring contracts.

Projected Lineup:

PG: Fisher/James/Sura (Depending on Who's still here.)
SG: TMac/Barry/Sura/Wesley (Depending on Who's still here.)
SF: Glover/Patterson
PF: Howard/Swift
C: Yao/Deke

SORRY, I KNOW THIS IS A DAMON THREAD BUT, HE'S NOT THAT WORTHY. (Move this post to the offseason thread if you want.)


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If he plays like the explosive duo he formed with Van Exel last season think hell be fine. About the overdribbling lets go into that a bit. I expect well get a wing man with a 3-shot so ill assume for now. 

Think about it, teams will now have to face 2(Mac and Mouse) great penetrators and good 3 point shooters every game, unlike when you can just leave sura alone last year. When you have these two penetrators, you have to watch them because when one penetrates he can kick it out for the open 3 or pass it to 2 of the best finishers in the post(yao and Stro). Yao has height and if he stays close to the basket hes a force, and we all know stro who can pretty much jump over anyone in the league. So if we have Mouse look at it this way. 

2-penetrators AND shooters
2- finishers in the post 
+ our bench


----------

